# The Lye Guy??????



## courtneybeard (Aug 3, 2010)

Am I having bad luck or is this just a fluke?

Anyone have experience ordering from www.thelyeguy.com ?
I ordered Potassium Hydroxide from him on the 26th of July. So far, the only thing I've gotten is my paypal receipt email. No confirmation, no shipping notice, NOTHING. 

I emailed him and have yet to hear back. Can't even log in to see an order process. I tried the password reset to see if that would help me log in, it said new password sent to my email and NADA.  

I am getting worried that I've been hosed. I guess I'll give it another business day or two to see if I get an email back. If no response I guess I'll be reporting it and filing a paypal dispute. 

Garrrumph.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Aug 3, 2010)

I also waited over a week for my order.  Most things I order online are shipped so quickly that when it takes over a week it seems like a ridiculously long time.  There were things I ordered two days after my lye that came before the lye did.  

Someone else just said that their shipping from the lye guy was fast though, so maybe he is a small operation and you and I caught him at a bad time.  

I wouldn't worry about not getting it.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 3, 2010)

I ordered from him back in February and I felt my order came very quickly. I don't remember how many days. I just remember being surprised when it arrived and thinking "That was fast".


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Aug 4, 2010)

We ordered our lye on a Monday a couple weeks ago and got it 2 days later. It might have been because we live so close to him. Also, we were having a problem getting onto  the site and my husband called him and he walked us through a new password and everything.

Hopefully, this is just a one time fluke! We found him to be very helpful. Sorry for your inconvenience.


----------



## IanT (Aug 4, 2010)

Yeah he is legit, Ive ordered from him before.. I would worry about it... he may be out of town or sick or something, gotta remember this is summertime and the final weeks before kids get back into school(also prob the slowest time for non-scholastic businesses) so alot of people are taking vacations and stuff...


I do agree that its been longer than usual...but where do you live?


----------



## Best Natural Soap (Aug 4, 2010)

another satisfied Lye Guy customer.

I bet he's on a nice summer trip somewhere! 

I've found that a lot of the smaller suppliers sometimes forget to post an "I'm on Vacation" message on their site. This has happened to me at least 4 times since March!!! 

Not that I want to steer you away from him, but I've been ordering from The Lye Depot and getting great pricing. They have sales that sometimes include shipping- I've gotten the larger amounts for less money than the smaller ones the last few times I ordered.


----------

